# Bike upgrade - help needed.



## Gaz1987 (21 Aug 2011)

First off im new to the forum so hi to everyone, im hoping that people could help me out with some questions I have.

I am looking to upgrade my current hardtail rather than purchase another.
I currently have a standard Kona shred 2009.

I use this bike as a bit of an all rounder but the main things I do will be trail riding some downhill sections and dirt jumps.

I was hoping that someone could help me out with improving my bike, I have noticed that gear change is a little sloppy so was planning on removing the front shifter and just sticking with the 8 speed on the back. I was thinking of upgrading the shifter and taking a link out of the chain to improve changing gear.

As for my budget I dont want to go to mad but would like to have a nice stiff setup that will take a little bit of everything if that is possible.

Any other help is appreciated.


----------



## Gaz1987 (21 Aug 2011)

My bike is currently the same as this picture -


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (21 Aug 2011)

You have posed an interesting question.

A slight difficulty, is that new high quality 8 speed shifters are no longer made. The best you can get new is probably something like this at present. If on the other hand you are willing to buy secondhand then I would recommend XTR950/XTR951 shifters or brifters. They are well made, light and while 10 years old can last well if you get a lightly used pair. They are however not cheap, probably because some people (like me ) have been stockpiling 8 speed shifters.

Indeed you can get brand new 9/10 speed XT shifters for less, but of course 9 speed drivetrains are not as robust as 8. I am unsure whether you specify 8 speed because of that, if not, then an advantage of going 9/10 speed in a 1xN configuration is the availability of 11-36T cassettes on top of having more and therefore closer ratios.

If I were you I would use a calculator to work out exactly how many links are needed.

If your motivation to upgrade is simply "sloppy" shifting, have you tried renewing the gear cables and housings? They cost peanut, and combined with a good clean/adjustment of your mechs and cable tension you might well find your shifting is as good as new.


----------



## Zoiders (21 Aug 2011)

These

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38697


Are more than adequate quality wise, it's the old STX-RC shifter repackaged slightly and then re-used lower down the group sets and the best bang for buck.

A single speed conversion kit is an option for the coming winter as well if we see a repeat of the last two years.


----------



## Gaz1987 (27 Aug 2011)

Hi everyone thanks for getting back to me.

I was more interested in a 8 speed shifter as I have been told these are pretty good, I dont use the gears all that often so an extra few will proberly never be used. 
I do not mind at all if I get a second hand shifter or a new one as long as it works well and is in good condition.

With regard to taking a link or two off the chain I thought this would be a good move as long as I did not go mad and take too many as there is some slack in the chain so I thought taking some out would help shiffting and any chain jumping.

"Sloppy shiffiting" was the best way I could describe I just find that there is a little bit of a delay compared to other shifters I have used on other bikes. One of the brake lines was changed around a year or just over a go and to be honest all look fine as the bike hasn't really had much action in the last few years.

I am really just after somethings that will tweek my bike and make it a little better to ride.


I will take a look at the links and other info that have been shown so thanks for them. 

A single speed to be honest would not really suit how I ride as I like a few gears as I occasionly do some small hills and they help just with a general ride.

If there are any other things people may think will improve my bike I would really like to hear about them, anything at all as my aim is to customise the bike a little to improve anything that will make a difference without going mad. 

Hope that all makes sense and once again thanks for your help.


----------



## Cubist (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Gaz

You say you don't use your gears much, then say you want to ride trails. Trust me, you'll need some gears! 

Your bike is fine as it is for the purpose you describe. It's robust, well geared and so on. Trust me, if your bike has been sitting around unused for a period of time, all you really need to do to get the bike riding well is to get the tyres to the right pressures and the gear cables WILL benefit from lubing at least. While you're at it go to one of the online bike tutorials and make sure the cables are adjusted properly..... that will make sure your gear changes are crisp. The sloppy changes you describe are down to loose or badly adjusted cables.... the kit on the bike is fine. 

Right, now we've got that bit over with, and you insist on changing stuff, here's a list of suggestions.

The FSA double and bash is fine.....unless you want bling. You could check ebay for SLX or Deore double and bash chainsets. You could go mad and swap out the whole drivetrain to 2x9 spd . Check Merlin or CRC for packages, but you'll need to change the shifters as well.

Fit a chain device. That'll stop slop slap and rattle. Blackspire are fantastic value, and come in bling colours. I fitted one to my lad's Ragley, and it was a piece of the proverbial.http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Blackspire-..._medium=Product_Search&utm_campaign=Froogle01

Kona Jackshit pedals still on it? Junk them for a pair of Superstar Nanotech thrupins. Beautiful, and bling colours to match your chain device. http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=194

Coloured lock-on grips for peanuts? improve your grip, and bling end caps to match the chain device and pedals: Superstar strike again. I have these on my XC bike, joy to use. http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=325

Try some wider medium rise bars.......Chain Reaction have some bargains in. 740mm bad boys?! 

CRC also have some bargains on in the brake department. 80 quid will get you a pair of Hayes Stroker Ryde brakes. All the brakes you'll ever need, and unmissable at that price. They'll fit straight onto your bike without buggering about,. as long as you check you have teh right mounts for your rotor sizes. 

Scour Ebay for a used pair of wheels. Those M475 hubs are OK as long as you don't get them wet....., and the Alexrim 24's are rideable, but you could swap the whole wheelset out for less than a ton if you shop around. If you can, service the hubs you have. I can guarantee that the bearings will need regreasing and resetting by now. 

Go for it, just send pics when you've done it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaz1987 (28 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Thanks again for the reply.

Yes sorry I did not mean to contridict myself. I ment that I do use gears but when I do I do not need a lot of variety just lower and higher really to help get up some of the steeper hills which is why I do not want to covert to single speed.

I may be taking the left shifter off as I very rarely use that and it will save a tiny bit of weight as well as something less on the bike to break, does this sound like a good choice as I will still have the left 8 speed to use?

What pressures do you find work best it is something I have never really thought about I have just pumped them up and away I went?

Where would I find the tutorials as I am still abit of a novice so any help when messing about with things will help me im sure 

Well I deffinatley want to upgrade a few things which will make some difference.

Well I do get some gear slipping in certain gears so is this due to the sprockes wearing? I would love to stop that, I am not to fussed about bling if it looks nice then that is cool but the main thing is that it performs and rides nice.
If you think the shifters are ok I may leave them but if there is another 8 speed that is worth swapping it for then I think I will do that which would you choose? 

What do you guys use to lubricate the cables?

I was thinking of fitting a chain device and that was going to be one of my next questions where to get a good one from 

The original pedals are still on the bike yes and to be honest I never really had a problem with them but I may change them as those look nice. what colour would you choose for the colour bike I have white maybe? 

I must say the gribs are nice on the bike but tehy do move a lot which is annoying so will look into those would love a white set but not sure if its the best move as think they may look rubbish after a bit of use and muck on them.

As for bars I may stick with the ones I have I really do like how they are set out but if I change my mind I will look at those.

With the brakes I was thinking of chainging these for some better ones those Hayes do look nice and I am tempted I was also looking at the Skeletal brakes out of the two which would be best?

Any help with the actual ones I need to fit my bike would help too as im a little clueless.
On the subject of brakes I was looking at floating rotors that superstarcomponents had are these worth using as I want to put new rotors on.

A complete list of what I need to order would really help as I would not want to miss anything of my orders, that is as long as no-one minds.

I will be swapping the rims as I want something a little more bomb proof hopefully once im all done it will encourage me to brake some bones ha ha.
So are there any rims out there at the moment that you recommend I think the ones I have on are 26inch and would really like to stay with that size unless there are benifits for changing to another size. Also is it worth changing anything else to do with the wheels?

I have been riding the maxxis tyres and I find them good. 

I will for sure get pics on here when I finally get it all sorted.
Thanks so much for all your help I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Gaz1987 (1 Sep 2011)

Anyone? 

I would really like to get things ordered.


----------



## Cubist (2 Sep 2011)

Gaz1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Gaz, wandered off for a bit there. ...

Brakes. Right. The rotors you have will be fine. You need to measure them to find what size they are. I suspect the front will be 180mm and the rear 160mm, but don't take my word for it. 

Those Hayes brakes have a better reputation than the Skeletal ones. I've had Stroker Rydes on my MTB for three years without a single glitch. At that price they are hard to ignore. 

They will come ready to bolt onto the bike, and to be fair its a bit of a fiddle, but nothing beyond any reasonably competent spannerer to fit them. The faffy bit is with making sure you have the right fittings and bracket adaptors. 

I again suspect, but may be wrong, that your fork will be IS mount. That means the threaded portion on the fork leg that the brake caliper mounts to will be across the frame, not in line with it. That's fine, as the brakes I linked to are ready to fit a 185mm front rotor on an IS fitting. If your fork is Post Mount you will need to buy an adapter, and possibly a larger rotor. 

The rear brake on CRC is also ready to bolt straight onto a 160mm or 185 mm rotor. Again, it's IS mount. I also note the front brake is now only 32 quid.

If you have the spare cash then by all means change the rotors for the floating ones, but they won't add much to the ride .... your original rotors are fine, and keeping them saves 60 quid for other bits. 

Your wheels are adequate, and the rims aren't the issue here, the hubs are, as they are prone to water ingress and get stiff and graunchy. Scour the internet for a pair of bargain wheels. Again, Superstar are doing their Switch AM wheels for 136 quid, tough wheels for what you want to do with your bike. 

Weigh up whether it's worth spending the extra brass. Don't throw the old stuff away, as you can put it back on the frame if you want to sell it and keep the upgrades for another bike. You won't turn it into a whippet , it was never going to be a very light bike, but by sorting out the gears and brakes you'll get it something like!


----------



## Globalti (2 Sep 2011)

Gaz1987 said:


> First off im new to the forum so hi to everyone, im hoping that people could help me out with some questions I have.
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my current hardtail rather than purchase another.
> I currently have a standard Kona shred 2009.
> ...



If your gears are changing badly you need to replace the cables, or at least the cable outer at the rear derailleur; they wear and the shifting gets dodgy. You won't believe what a difference it makes and what a deterioration in performance you've come to accept.


----------



## Gaz1987 (3 Sep 2011)

Hi thanks again for getting back.

Well I want to go for some different rotors  one reason is because I want something different and the other is beacuse the front one has warped and makes a dreadful noise.
I will try to measure my rotors soon. 

I believe the caliper is mounted across and not inline but again will check if I dont then im sure I will find out when I come to fit them.
I have been reading on off reviews about the hayes brakes and really not sure if they are the right way to go as I dont want to be disapointed. is there another choice that can be recomended incase i do not choose these or a better option, if they are a little more then maybe it will be worth spending? 

I dont think there is anything as spare cash, but the front rotor deffinatly needs changing so I may as well change both and keep the other as a spare I would like to go for something different or better.
I was looking at floating rotors as superstar have some for around £20 are these worth it or is there another better option?
If I do change the rotors is there anything else that I need to have to fit them also?
Finally would it be possible to fit 185mm rotors on the bike front and 160mm back of my bike with the hayes brakes on if these are not the sizes already on, or is it best to stick the sizes that the bike has come with?

I will look around for the hubs are there any other options to go for or is superstar the best place for these?

As for wheels any other recomendations and is there any pros to changing them to another type? 

Well if I spend a little on this frame and make it nicer to ride I think it will be worth it and in a few years hopefully I can get something a little lighter to chuck about. 

I am sorry for all the questions and really do appreciate your help you are helping me a lot 
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Cubist (3 Sep 2011)

No, if you are determined to change the rotors simply order the size that correspond with the brakes you buy.

You will not get better brakes than those Strokers for 72 quid all in. Last bike I built the brakes cost double that each, and the performance is NOT four times better! Hayes are sometimes described as solid performers at best, but that is often compared with some of the glittery stuff out there. I hate to say it, but unless you want to spend twice or even three times as much you won't get better

So, all you need to do is order the brakes, which will come with the appropriate brackets, and order a 185 and 160 rotor. Those Superstar floaters will be fine if you like the look of them. The rotors simply bolt on with six rotor bolts using a torx key. 

As for a wheelset, I've had a look round and can't find anything much cheaper. Those original hubs are high-maintenance, and the rims are adequate but a bit ordinary. You'll save a lot of weight by changing the wheels, and you'll have sealed hubs with cartridge bearings. Don't bother just swapping the hubs, by the time you've bought them and paid a wheelbuilder to swap them into your rims you might as well buy a new wheelset.


----------



## Gaz1987 (9 Sep 2011)

Hi thanks, I think that I will upgrade the bike I was thinking of selling it and going for a better one and maybe adding the add upgrade on that but I think its going to cost a lot more so think it maybe better for now just to upgrade.

I will take on board all your advice which is very helpful so thanks.

Could you tell me what type or size chain device I would need?

Could you just advise which 8 speed shifter would be best to upgrade to and is it worth changing all the sprockets or do you think they will be ok?

Finally where do I find the tutorials for setting up shifters and cables etc. as mentioned above by another member?

Many thanks.


----------



## Gaz1987 (9 Sep 2011)

Forgot to ask if I get a 180mm floating rotor will it fit in the 185mm Hayes brakes - http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=65153

The brakes will be 185mm front and 160mm rear so just need to make sure im choosing the correct size rotor, I will get there soon sorry.


----------



## Bensbikespares (10 Sep 2011)

If you want some brakes get a set of Shiamno's, There powerfull and unlike avids you dont have to be a genius 

And to take pads out took me 5 mins - thats taking wheel off, finding tools and bolting the wheel back togever aswell (rear)

Eaiser to bleed - 20 ml Syringe, Airline tubing, 7mm spanner and Fluid 

Ive got some Alivo shifters for sale the 8 speed is brand new, and the 3 speed side i havent used


----------



## Gaz1987 (10 Sep 2011)

Bensbikespares said:


> If you want some brakes get a set of Shiamno's, There powerfull and unlike avids you dont have to be a genius
> 
> And to take pads out took me 5 mins - thats taking wheel off, finding tools and bolting the wheel back togever aswell (rear)
> 
> ...



I was looking at getting those Hayes mentioned above, what Shiamno brakes do you recommend?

The Alivo shifters are what I already have on are these worth sticking with then?


----------



## Gaz1987 (12 Sep 2011)

Any more help is appreciated.


----------



## Cubist (13 Sep 2011)

If the shifters work stick with them. 

I have the old Shimano brakes on a Merida MTB. He'll be recommending the new Deore brakes, about 70 quid an end. Great brakes, great value for money. They work fine. But then so do the Hayes. It's your money!


----------



## Gaz1987 (13 Sep 2011)

The shifters do work but was hoping to change to something a little better and smoother as these do seem to be a little dramatic changing any ideas of some I could go for that would be better?



Hmm which brakes would you personally go for then out of the 2?

With regard to the previous question does anyone know - Forgot to ask if I get a 180mm floating rotor will it fit in the 185mm Hayes brakes - http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=65153

The brakes will be 185mm front and 160mm rear so just need to make sure im choosing the correct size rotor, I will get there soon sorry. 



Could you tell me which pedals would be better I was looking at the following - 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=129 

and

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=194


Many thanks.


----------



## Cubist (14 Sep 2011)

Original Hope rotors at Chain reaction for 31 or 35 quid. They are 183 mm across. I will stick my neck out and suggest you could probably get away with 180s. 

The Nano-Tech pedals are very highly rated, and have lasted well on my lad's bike. I would prefer them., They are very grippy.


----------

